# help i found a baby pigeon



## sorako (Oct 4, 2005)

Some kids took a baby pigeon from its nest and brought it to me and they distroyed its nest so now im playing mom. So I need help and tips on what I should do. Please try and help me out the best you can. Email me for a better picture.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

First if you have one line a small cardboard box / container with a towel. If you have a heating pad wrap in between another towel and place under the box/container set on low. Make nest some thing bowl shaped but not glass lined with a dish towel. Keep out of drafts and quiet.
When did you get the pij, have you tried to feed it anything, where are you located?


----------



## sorako (Oct 4, 2005)

i have baby bird formula and im located in florida.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for helping this youngster.

Can you check this website and look at the baby pictures and let us know the approximate age of the bird?

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

That will help us to determine how much you need to feed the youngster, and the care required.

Make sure to keep the baby in a quiet warm area. The towel will give the feet some traction so his feet don't slide out from under it. It is very important to keep the feet in sitting position under the bird otherwise they grow incorrectly as the youngster gets bigger.

Have you tried to feed the baby?

Where in Florida are you located?


----------



## sorako (Oct 4, 2005)

I cant tell what he looks like but im putting a better picture on so if you wanna you can look and tell me how old he is.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Sorako,

That's a pretty young pigeon (or perhaps dove .. couldn't really tell from the photos). Here's a helpful link for you: http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedinghelp.htm

Also see our Resources section in the Pigeon Daily forum here on Pigeon-Talk.
Lots of very helpful information there.

I do think you might need to seek help with this bird as I assume you are in school and not able to feed this little bird every couple of hours which will be required. If you will tell us where in Florida you are located, we'll try to find someone to give you some assistance.

Please keep us updated on what's happening, and thank you so much for assisting this little orphan.

Terry


----------



## sorako (Oct 4, 2005)

in im largo umm i allowed to take him to school with me


----------



## sorako (Oct 4, 2005)

how much do i feed him? and he wont open his mouth


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Sorako,

The link to feedbaby.htm gives you the amount to feed .. also be aware that this baby may still need to be kept warm on a heating pad .. I'm not at all sure that taking the baby to school with you is the way to go. We have a member in Largo FL who is very experienced, and I am sure she would be happy to help you .. her name is Julie. I'm going to call her and ask if I can give her phone # to you. I would appreciate you privately e-mailing your phone # to me at [email protected], so I can get you and Julie in touch.

Terry

PS: You have to gently open their beak and get the syringe in to feed them until they figure out what you are doing. Be very, very careful not to get any food down the airhole at the base of the mouth .. if you do, the little bird could develop aspiration pneumonia and die.

Standby ..


----------



## sorako (Oct 4, 2005)

ive taken care of a baby cockitail but it wasnt as young as this and my biology teacher doesnt mind me bringing in animals with me though im scared ab out it becuase i dont want anyone hurting him. But yea my mom doesnt want me giving out this phone number to anyone but if she has email i can get in touch with her using that.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Sorako,

I just talked to Julie and sent you her phone # by private e-mail. Please give Julie a call. Actually, Julie is on the Pigeon Resources directory, so here's her # 727-481-3048 .. her number is already public. Calling her is best as it is getting late where you are.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorako .. please do call Julie, but her e-mail is [email protected].

Terry


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

*Found a Pigeon*

Are you sure that this is a pigeon. From the photos the beak appears to be too long and the black and orange coloring doesn't look right for a squeaker. Can you put on some better pictures.


----------



## sorako (Oct 4, 2005)

I have someone who is going to help me with the baby pigeon thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## sorako (Oct 4, 2005)

i thought he was a spearow at first but the person who found him insisted it was a pigeon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Folks,

This has been handled and Julie (Turkey) will be helping Sorako with this youngster regardless of what it is .. pigeon or dove. Thanks to all who offered assistance here .. let's wait now and see what Julie and Sorako have to tell us tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh good...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Terry.

I was wondering where in Florida she lived. I'm glad Julie is helping


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Julie has the baby .. it's a young dove. I will update more details later.

Terry


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*Mourning Dove*

Hi everyone,

He's a Mourning Dove. I fed him for the morning and took him to the Suncoast Seabird Sanctuary. I want to thank the finder because she saved his life. Apparently, his nest mate was killed by some other kids. 

Julie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update Julie, and helping to save the Mourning Dove. 

I'm sorry to hear about its nest mate. I would love to get my hands on the kids that killed it's nest mate. 



Sorako,

Thanks again for everything you did to help this dove and finding it the help it needed.


----------



## bubbapigimumma (Oct 15, 2005)

*Help!!!*

Hey 

... I live in australia and today I saved a baby pigeon in the middle of traffic ... in the few seconds I saw him, he was almost squashed twice!!!

In my general area I dont think people care too much for pigeons and this baby is definately wild!! ..... I dont have a syringe and I cant get one till tomorrow ... and the food I can feed him with is very few in my house ... although ... again ... I can get some tomorrow!!!

Till then ... what can I do??? ... in the few hours I have known him he seems to have already grown very attatched to me .... and I dont want to leave him alone, and he doesnt like to be held by anyone else...

from the pictures you have I think hes about 20-22 days old, and I cant feed him right ... I really need advice ... help please!!! .... I want him to live through the night!!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Ensure the baby is not dehydrated, and is kept warm. If it was on a street I assume it is not tiny as in recent hatchling. Maybe you can judge the age from here:


http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

To re-hydrate, 

International Rehydration Solution
Half a litre of water (preferably filtered) 
• Half a teaspoonful salt 
• Half a tablespoonful sugar or glucose 

Stir until salt and sugar are dissolved and administer lukewarm.

(Use a dropper just inside beak or a teaspoon, or anything where you can give it just a few drops. Don't try to drop it into throat.


Guess you don't have any baby bird rearing food. Do you have any human baby food, maybe chicken flavor, you can mix with water? At a pinch they can be given that. Or well soaked dog biscuit which can be made into a thin mash.Even porridge made with water. Nothing with milk, though. Tempereature should be around 35 C.

A method not needing a syringe could be a teaspoon bent at the sides to form a deep trough, which the baby may put beak into to eat.See 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=856&d=1112042328

Depends on approx age. It is also possible to feed them temporarily on frozen peas and sweetcorn, defrosted and softened in warm water for around 30 mins. by popping each item just into the beak.

Do get back to us if you can figure the bird's age - easier to advise if we know what we are dealing with

John (UK)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi bubbapigimumma,

If you like, I can e-mail you some instructions for care and feeding, just write to me from your regular e-mail to mine, and I will send.

[email protected]

It is too long to put in a post here.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

